# Codesys kann SPS nicht finden



## winsterde (22 November 2021)

Guten Tag,

ich habe ein Problem. Codesys kann die SPS nicht erkennen. Es handelt sich um eine Wago SPS 750-880. Die Verbindung zwischen SPS und PC erfolgt mit einem LAN-Kabel. Gateway zeigt grünes Licht. Nur bekomme ich die Verbindung zur SPS nicht zum Laufen, das Gerät wird einfach nicht gefunden. Die Verbindung zur SPS funktioniert aber, da ich über die Wago Ethernet Settings die SPS finde und dort Einstellungen vornehmen kann.

Hat jemand einen Tipp woran es liegen kann?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## JSEngineering (22 November 2021)

Codesys-Port 2455 im webbased-Management aktivieren.


----------



## winsterde (22 November 2021)

Ist bereits aktiviert. Gefunden wird leider nichts.


----------



## JSEngineering (22 November 2021)

Gibt es Hardware an der Steuerung? Es muß mindestens eine Karte und ein Busabschluß gesteckt sein, die Baugruppen müssen fehlerfrei sein.


----------



## winsterde (22 November 2021)

Wenn ich das Gerät geziehlt nach der IP-Adresse suche, sagt mir Codesys "keine Verbindung zum Gerät". Die Baugruppe ist fehlerfrei die I/O leuchte leuchtet dauerhaft grün. die NS Leuchte blinkt grün.


----------



## JSEngineering (22 November 2021)

Wie suchst Du in Codesys gezielt nach der IP?
Welchen Kommunikationskanal nutzt Du? von WAGO oder von 3S?


----------



## winsterde (22 November 2021)

Über Quellcode auf Steuerung laden -> Neues Gerät-> Verbinden über TCP/ID->IP eingeben. Nutze den von Kommunikationskanal von 3S.


----------



## JSEngineering (22 November 2021)

Welches CoDeSys nutzt Du?
Mach mal bitte ein Screenshot...


----------



## winsterde (22 November 2021)

Codesys V3,5 SP17


----------



## JSEngineering (22 November 2021)

ich denke nicht, dass die Steuerung V3 kann. Vermutlich nur V2.
Bitte guck mal ins Datenblatt.


----------



## winsterde (22 November 2021)

Okay, mach ich. Vielen Dank.


----------



## MSB (22 November 2021)

Desweiteren brauchst du auch (käuflich zu erwerben) die Codesys-Version von Wago, also 2.3.irgendwas, IO-PRO CAA genannt.





						WAGO-I/O-PRO (759-333) | WAGO
					

WAGO-I/O-PRO (4044918072472) | WAGO




					www.wago.com
				




Dies vor allem wg. den nötigen Targets. Dazu dann ggf. noch Wago IO-Check, um Baugruppenparametrierungen durchführen zu können.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

